# DVD auf meinem Netbook abspielen



## Thalin (8. Dezember 2008)

Hallo zusammen,

Ich habe mir die neue Staffel von Lost gekauft und möchte die nun gerne unterwegs auf meinem Netbook anschauen. Leider hat das Ding ja kein Laufwerk.
Gibts da irgend ne legale Möglichkeit den Film auf den Rechner zu kriegen?
Ich glaub die dvd's sind css decryptet oder sowas...

Hat da jemand ne Idee?

Danke schon mal

Gruß Ich


----------



## Gewürzwiesel (8. Dezember 2008)

USB-Laufwerk kaufen 
oder auf nem Rechner mit Laufwerk ein Image erstellen, aufs Netbook ziehen und dann mounten.


----------



## Thalin (8. Dezember 2008)

An ein externes Laufwerk hatte ich ja auch erst gedacht, aber dann hätte ich mir auch nich n super kleines und handliches Netbook kaufen brauchen 

Image? Wenn ich da iwie mit Nero ranwill, kommt der mir gleich mit Kopiersschutz :/


----------



## Gewürzwiesel (8. Dezember 2008)

Ich benutze zum Erstellen von Images und zum Mounten immer MagicDisk. Gibt es kostenlos.
Aber natürlich nur für den Gebrauch Zuhause, wir wollen uns ja nicht strafbar machen =)


----------



## Thalin (8. Dezember 2008)

Nix strafbar... Ich möcht nur die Staffel in der Bahn auf meinem ach so mobilen Netbook gucken =)
Das mit dem Image erstellen dauert ja ewig...Ich probier das Morgen mal, ob das auch funktioniert. Danke erstmal =)


----------

